# Stinky dog



## Lovemytessapoo (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello. I have a shih tzu that could get a bath every other day. Once she goes outside to the bathroom (not left out, just for bathroom trip) she stinks. I generally keep her hair short to about 2-3" max then cut again to short. It doesn't matter what length it is, she stinks. Any suggestions of any thing to put in her bath water or specific shampoo? Thanks.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Are you sure it's her fur? I had this problem with Teddie and I couldn't figure out what it was. It ended up being his anal glands and as soon as I took him to the vet to have them expressed we haven't had that problem. 

My only other idea is if it's her mouth..I've also had a foster who had bad dental problems and it made he just stink!

If you're sure it's not his anal glands it sounds like she needs to go to the vet. No dog, that isn't dirty, shouldn't stink. 

I'd figure out where it's coming from first.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Have you done a samitary clip around the back end and urethra? Perhaps the urine and stool are making her smell bad???


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Is her skin and/or coat greasy? 
Have you checked her ears?

I can't imagine that going out just once after a bath to potty would create a bad smell, so, it could be anals, if that's the smell you're referring to, otherwise, I'm thinking it may be her skin, and/or ears. Shih Tzus can have skin problems - may be allergies, may be the quality of her food (what do you feed her?), or both. She may even have a yeast infection going on with her skin.

The little Shih Tzu I fostered, then kept as a rehome, then reunited with the original owner, smelled stinky the same day of a bath. I loved the little guy, but couldn't stand the smell, ugh! His coat was somewhat greasy, and he'd been eating Beneful and table food, so diet was poor. He also chewed his feet and scratched and bit his rear end by the base of his tail, and his ears had a bacterial and yeast infection. Stinky little guy!

I switched his food to NB's Fish and Potato, Rinsed him after the bath with vinegar mixed 50/50 with water, put apple cidar vinegar in his water, cleared his ears with the blue powder ear wash, gave him probiotics and omega 3 caps, and he was a new dog! LOL


----------



## TollerSunny (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi,

if it is the fur you can wash your dog with a selfmade shampoo. therefor you wreak an egg, vinegar and milk. You mix all ingredients and wash your dog with this. This shampo is very gentle skin & fur and it destroyed undesirable aroma.
I love this shampoo if my dog roll in dungheap 

But the stink can come from many other areas.


----------



## Lovemytessapoo (Feb 1, 2008)

I express my dogs anal gland about once a month, so it isn't that. Her teeth actually look great, I don't brush them, but she is a chewer of many toys and bones and they actually don't have any yellow tartar on them or anything. I feed her Nutro Natural Choice, the small dog foods. Every once in a while she will itch for no reason, ie: no fleas found upon searching or bathing, but in general her skin looks good. I do keep her hair around her private areas short. Believe it or not, if I brush her belly, she will let me trim her private areas with scissors without any problem. Her hair does get oily when it has been 4-5 days after a bath,but in general isn't too oily. My cousin has yorkies and one of hers looks oily/dirty within a day of a bath, she has gone to the extreme of using Prell shampoo on her little one so I know what you are referring to. She just has this smell that can be overwhelming, by the way, the smell is worse when she has ran around my yard and does get better once she lays around, but can still smell faintly if you sniff her hair. I appreciate any and all suggestions. I will try the homemade shampoo suggestion also. Also, do any of you have any suggestions as to naturally keeping fleas off her? Frontline Plus and the others just doesn't seem to work certain times of the year and the rest of the year, no issue without any kind of treatment. I do treat my yard about once a year also.

How many eggs, how much vinegar and how much milk do you mix together? Thanks.


----------



## TollerSunny (Jan 31, 2008)

Lovemytessapoo said:


> How many eggs, how much vinegar and how much milk do you mix together? Thanks.


I mix always quarter-liter milk, quarter-liter vinegar and one egg. This is enough for my dog, he has a acromion of 50 centimeter. When your dog is higher-up you must take more in this proportion.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

well nutro, while not being the worst. is not the best food. go to dogfoodanalysis.com. just concentrate on the ingrediants. there is a lot of filler in nutro that isnt in other food. not all of them are expensive either. natural balance, for example. is sold at petco and is about 8.99-12.99 a bag (cheaper than iams). some dogs do fine with the filler, and others do not. so maybe the food has something to do with it

you said you trim her private areas, but you are not shaving it. a groomer will shave the hair down to less than a 1/8'' with a blade. also, is she getting pee on her fur when she goes. since females squat, she could be getting some on her back feathers or back feet. if this is the case, then you might just need a shorter haircut back there. 

other than that, maybe she just likes to roll in pee?


----------

